# Anch'io provo a installare gentoo:la situazione e domande

## 288gto

Ho trovato i cd di gentoo sulla rivista linux & c :

1-ho provato subito ainstallarla ma mi sono accorto che la documentazione

fornita era perlomeno imprecisa a proposito di stage,tarball e GRP.

-Dal vostro sito mi sono scaricato una documentazione migliore ma non mi è ancora chiaro cosa sia GRP.

Con i cd in mio possesso posso installare una gentoo funzionante senza

collegamento ad internet?

Grazie

p.s. siccome so un pochino programmare in c vorrei un consiglio su delle librerie grafiche e dei tutorial...ho provato a documentarmi da solo ma credo di avere un po' di confusione fra X, Xfree,opegl,mesa,GTK....

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ciao e benvenuto   :Very Happy: 

Jaco

----------

## babalinux

ciao,

1) l'articolo introduttivo di Linux&C. (che ormai risulta NON aggiornato) e' preso dalla guida di installazione che puoi trovare (aggiornata) qui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml (inglese)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-install.xml   (italiano)

io ho utilizzato quella in inglese ed ho installato dai CD di Linux&C, senza problemi.

2) N.B.: dalla guida di installazione:Note: A complete Gentoo Linux 2-CD set contains the Gentoo Reference Platform, which is a complete pre-built Gentoo Linux system including GNOME, KDE, Mozilla and OpenOffice. The Gentoo Reference Platform ("GRP") was created to allow rapid Gentoo Linux package installations for those who need this capability. The "compile from source" functionality, which is the cornerstone of Gentoo Linux, will always be a fully-supported installation option as well. The purpose of the GRP is to make Gentoo Linux more convenient for some users, without impacting Gentoo's powerful "compile from source" installation process in any way. 

La risposta comunque alla tua domanda finale e' che puoi sicuramente installare il sistema operativo includendo solo le funzionalita' necessarie.

In seguito ti e' possibile installare altri programmi (tramite "emerge"). Le risorse per tale installazione possono essere reperite tramite connessione ad Internet automaticamente dal programma "emerge" o, previa configurazione del file "/etc/make.conf", indicando in quale directory cercare tali risorse.

Riferimenti:

- guida all'installazione (vedi sopra);

- man emerge;

- lettura dei commenti e delle impostazioni del file /etc/make.conf

spero ti sia d'aiuto,

baba

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *288gto wrote:*   

> Ho trovato i cd di gentoo sulla rivista linux & c :
> 
> 1-ho provato subito ainstallarla ma mi sono accorto che la documentazione
> 
> fornita era perlomeno imprecisa a proposito di stage,tarball e GRP.
> ...

 

Dalla doc:

 *Quote:*   

> Nota:  Un set di cd d'installazione completo contiene la Gentoo 
> 
> Reference Platform, che è un intero sistema Gentoo Linux 
> 
> precompilato che include GNOME, KDE, Mozilla e OpenOffice. La 
> ...

 

 *288gto wrote:*   

> p.s. siccome so un pochino programmare in c vorrei un consiglio su delle librerie grafiche e dei tutorial...ho provato a documentarmi da solo ma credo di avere un po' di confusione fra X, Xfree,opegl,mesa,GTK....

 

Se sai usare c ti dico gtk ma non le proporrei neanche al mio peggior

nemico. Io ti consiglio di guardare c++ e usare qt (imho sono le migliori).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi dimentico sempre: benvenuto.

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> Se sai usare c ti dico gtk ma non le proporrei neanche al mio peggior 
> 
> nemico. Io ti consiglio di guardare c++ e usare qt (imho sono le migliori).

 

Perchè non la consiglieresti neanche al tuo peggior nemico?

Personalmente (questa è solo una mia opinione) preferirei lavorare con le gtk+ che sono sotto gpl, le qt invece a parlare di licenza hanno una lunga storia.Ora sono software libero, ma non sono sotto gpl ... ci sono restrizioni a chi le usa per fini commerciali. 

Un'altro punto a favore delle gtk+ è che è decisamente più polivalente per quanto riguarda i linguaggi supportati.

Comunque per programmare interfaccie grafiche in C, non vedo valide alternative alle gtk+.

Ovviamente, benvenuto!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Se sai usare c ti dico gtk ma non le proporrei neanche al mio peggior 
> 
> nemico. Io ti consiglio di guardare c++ e usare qt (imho sono le migliori). 
> 
> Perchè non la consiglieresti neanche al tuo peggior nemico?

 

Perche' io le ho usate ma sono complicate da usare.

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> Personalmente (questa è solo una mia opinione) preferirei lavorare con le gtk+ che sono sotto gpl, le qt invece a parlare di licenza hanno una lunga storia.Ora sono software libero, ma non sono sotto gpl 

 

Una volta forse come scusa valeva ma adesso non ha piu' senso.

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> ... ci sono restrizioni a chi le usa per fini commerciali.

 

E trovi un male in questo?

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> Un'altro punto a favore delle gtk+ è che è decisamente più polivalente per quanto riguarda i linguaggi supportati.

 

Ci sono porting per usare qt sia con c sia con java e con chissa' che 

altro linguaggio.

PS: questa e' solo una mia opinione

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> Perche' io le ho usate ma sono complicate da usare

 

Ok, però nessuno ha mai preteso di programmare senza studio e documentazione   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Perche' io le ho usate ma sono complicate da usare 
> 
> Ok, però nessuno ha mai preteso di programmare senza studio e documentazione  

 

Hai pienamente ragione. Comunque resto sulla mia opinione  :Wink:  .

----------

## 288gto

 :Very Happy:  Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi hanno risposto cosi velocemente!!!

Stasera riprovero' ad eseguire l'installazione.L' indirizzo che mi avete proposto lo avevo gia visto e avevo provveduto a scaricarmi la pagina( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-install.xml ).Ho subito apprezzato la qualita tecnica delle informazioni,ma visto che mi servivano soltanto alcune parti della pagina avevo provveduto a preparare un file di testo che durante l'installazione avrei potuto visionare con vi ma dal live cd non riesco ad accedere al dischetto  :Crying or Very sad:  (sono proprio un pivello!). 

Intanto mi sono stampato la pagina ma se qualcuno mi dicesse come leggere da dischetto durante l'installazione .... è una questione fra me e il dischetto,vincerò io.

Esiste un comando che mi permette di conoscere usando la linea di comando il filesistem di una partizione perche con fdisk vedo le partizioni ,se sono linux o no ma non so come fare se sono ext2,3,reiser o quantaltro...

Per quanto riguarda la programmazione come ho da poco intrapreso lo studio del c++,che mi è stato detto essere utile nella programmazione di interfacce grafiche.

Per intanto con il c mi accontentavo dipoter usare una finestra semplicissima dove al suo interno poter disegnare tanto per cominciare qualcosa in 2 d  e poi di farlo muovere.

Erano questi (per adesso)gli innocenti propositi per cui vorrei un consiglio in merito a dove reperire tutorial e quali librerie grafiche usare.

  GRAZIE!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *288gto wrote:*   

> Intanto mi sono stampato la pagina ma se qualcuno mi dicesse come leggere da dischetto durante l'installazione .... è una questione fra me e il dischetto,vincerò io.

 

```
# mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/dovevuoitu

# ls /mnt/dovevuoitu   // vedi il contenuto
```

 *288gto wrote:*   

> Esiste un comando che mi permette di conoscere usando la linea di comando il filesistem di una partizione perche con fdisk vedo le partizioni ,se sono linux o no ma non so come fare se sono ext2,3,reiser o quantaltro...

 

```
# file -s /dev/hdaX
```

Magari cosi non va perche' /dev/hdaX sara' un link a qualcosa tipo 

ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/partX ma ti avvisa se e' il caso e fai

```
# file -s /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/partX
```

----------

## bsolar

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Perche' io le ho usate ma sono complicate da usare 
> 
> Ok, però nessuno ha mai preteso di programmare senza studio e documentazione  

 

Però mi chiedo perché esistono da tempo kportage e kemerge ma nessuna valida alternativa GTK (almeno che io sappia...) ha ancora visto la luce, nonostate sia da parecchio che si parla di "gnoportage" (o qualcosa del genere).

----------

## bibi[M]

'Na domanda... ma perché i programmi con la k davanti esigono tutti kde-libs a prescindere?  :Razz:  Per alcuni programmi le qt da sole non dovrebbero bastare?

Kdelibs tra l'altro si porta dietro delle dipendenze assurde, tipo arts... 

Comunque non so... spiegatemi pls^-^ Magari la maggior parte della roba si può iniettare =) Però 'sta sfilza di dipendenze (reali o meno) dei programmi qt/kde non l'ho mai capita  :Razz:  I programmi front end tipo kportage e kemerge oltre alla libreria grafica, il tema default e le icone di cos'altro necessitano?

Edit: gli stessi dubbi ovviamente ce li ho per i programmi con la G davanti =P Tipo gnome-terminal... è una console in gtk2... Integrata con gnome magari, ma perché questo gli è assolutamente necessario?

----------

## cerri

Beh, ma anche kde include delle librerire proprie...

----------

## 288gto

Ho riprovato ieri sera l'installazione ,che forse riesco a recuperare,ma ho riscontrato i seguenti problemi:

Per incominciare avrei scelto lo stage 3(con o senza GRP) e totto fila liscio

fino all'estrazione delio stage 3(che comunque si trova in una directory differente da quella indicata neila guida italiana al code listing8.2)poi  mi si

aprono diverse  strade con relativi casini........

1(seguendo il man d'installazione it per grp):

#8.3  snapshot di portage:lo estraggo ma non mi e chiaro come sostituire 

'yyyymmdd' nella riga tar... io ho  provato con'20030917' ma non funziona... devo  aggiungere punteggiatura???

Comunque sono riuscito ad estrarre qualcosa saltando la data:

#tar -xvjpf/m..  ..snapshots/portage.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

funzionera' lo stesso?

a questo punto al code listing  #8.4 riesco a copiare i distfiles (che comunque sono in un altra directory)ma sul cd non c'è traccia di packages.

2(seguendo il man d'installazione in inglese interno al cd 1 trovato su linux &C che pure lui mi indica directory  sbagliate)

dopo estratto lo stage 3:

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc   

mkdir -o bind /mnt/gentoo/GRP

mount -o bind /mnt/cdrom/packages/ /mnt/gentoo/GRP

a questo punto come si poteva pravedere packages non c'e e non c'e' verso di continuare ......

CONTINUA.........................

----------

## 288gto

.....CONTINUA  :Rolling Eyes: 

COMUNQUE  per brocco che sono se non posso usare GRP volendo usare lo stage 3 senza usare internet cosa devo  fare dopo aver decompresso lo

stage?da cosa  ho capito dal manuale sembra che debba emergere genkernel ma emerge non funziona.

HO un po' di confusione............................  :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes: 

CIAO eGRAZIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## bsolar

"emerge non funziona" non è proprio il massimo... ti da un errore? Se si, che errore?

CMQ emerge ha bisogno del portage tree, che o lo scarichi o usi lo snapshot che dovrebbe essere incluso nel CD, dato che è usato per installare anche con GPR mi pare...

La guida dovrebbe essere molto esauriente, esattamente a che punto non riesci più a seguirla?

----------

## shev

 *288gto wrote:*   

> snapshot di portage:lo estraggo ma non mi e chiaro come sostituire 
> 
> 'yyyymmdd' nella riga tar... io ho  provato con'20030917' ma non funziona... devo  aggiungere punteggiatura???
> 
> Comunque sono riuscito ad estrarre qualcosa saltando la data:
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  Scusa ma m'hai strappato un "sorriso" con questa parte  :Wink: 

La data da inserire "nella riga del tar" non è quella in cui tu installi gentoo. Semplicemente è la data in cui è stato fatto lo snapshot del portage che trovi sul tuo cd. In pratica devi guardare sul cd come si chiama il file contenente lo snapshot del portage e usare quel nome per estrarlo. La guida cmq è abbastanza chiara, prova a rileggere con calma e pazienza questa parte, vedrai che poi capisci. 

Sul funziona lo stesso ne dubito, con quel comando dovresti estrarre lo snapshot del portage. Ora, se invece di usare il nome corretto del file ne usi uno inventato non può funzionare, non trova il file! A meno che tu inventando abbia beccato il nome giusto. 

Ripeto, guarda sul cd come si chiama il file che contiene lo snapshot del portage e usa quello.

p.s.: chi si rivede, bsolar!  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: ma stai seguendo la guida ufficiale usando però i cd di linux&c? Lo sconsiglio caldamente, se puoi usa i cd ufficiali.

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> EDIT: ma stai seguendo la guida ufficiale usando però i cd di linux&c? Lo sconsiglio caldamente, se puoi usa i cd ufficiali.

 

Ho giusto sottolineato qualcosina...

----------

## 288gto

Non sono ancora riuscito a installare gentoo ma avevo trovato un simpatico personaggio in uni che mi aveva fatto vedere sul suo portatile una gentoo installata e funzionante.Siccome mi avevate sconsigliato di usare i cd di linux & C avevo chiesto al personaggio di farmi una copia dei suoi cd ma purtroppo e' momantaneamente scomparso dalla circolazione...

A questo punto vi chiedo...

I cd che danno su linux pro sono malfatti come quelli di linux &C?

Gironzolando per forum e riviste ho sentito dire che gentoo e' derivata da debian.... e' vero?

Se e vero perche' in piu' di qualche forum si respira aria di rivalita' fra le due distribuzioni???

----------

## cerri

 *288gto wrote:*   

> I cd che danno su linux pro sono malfatti come quelli di linux &C?

 

Forse no, ma chi può dirlo...

 *288gto wrote:*   

> Gironzolando per forum e riviste ho sentito dire che gentoo e' derivata da debian.... e' vero?

 

No. E' debian che ha introdotto la funzione in APT di compilare i sorgenti da Gentoo.

 *288gto wrote:*   

> Se e vero perche' in piu' di qualche forum si respira aria di rivalita' fra le due distribuzioni???

 

Perchè mentre i genooisti dicono ai debian-user "Hai mai provato gentoo? provaci, è fantastica", i debian-user dicono "Tu non usi debian, non capisci niente". Questo è intollerabile, IMHO. Ho due cari amici debian che strozzerei.

----------

## shev

 *288gto wrote:*   

> I cd che danno su linux pro sono malfatti come quelli di linux &C?

 

Non credo, anche se ci sono alcuni topic in questo forum che ne parlano. Non ricordo se per problemi, mancanze o altro. Diciamo che riuscire ad avere i due cd ufficiali non sarebbe male. Se non hai una connessione a disposizione per scaricarli prova a chiedere a qualcuno del Lug della tua città.

 *Quote:*   

> Gironzolando per forum e riviste ho sentito dire che gentoo e' derivata da debian.... e' vero?

 

 :Shocked: 

gentoo non deriva da nulla, massimo si ispira ai ports dei vari *BSD. Debian e gentoo hanno filosofie ben differenti: una si basa sui binari, l'altra sui sorgenti. Una usa apt/dpkg l'altra portage. Insomma, sono due cose ben distinte. 

 *Quote:*   

> Se e vero perche' in piu' di qualche forum si respira aria di rivalita' fra le due distribuzioni???

 

Visto che non è vero, a te la risposta...  :Very Happy: 

La rivalità a volte c'è, ma come tra tutte le distribuzioni gentoo. Nel caso specifico debian/gentoo forse deriva dal fatto che molti utenti debian si sono spostati verso gentoo, tutto qui. O perchè entrambe hanno sistemi di gestione dei pacchetti molto potenti e raffinati. Personalmente non nutro rivalità con debian, la usavo e uso tuttora, non vedo cosa ci sia di male. Come non vedo cosa ci sia di male in un po' di sana rivalità: lo spirito di competizione può portare a grandi risultati, basta che ci sia maturità da entrambe le parti. Cosa che mi sembra non manchi.

----------

## 288gto

Ho riprovato l' installazione,e devo dire che i cd di linux pro si comportano bene,difatti ho potuto seguire alla lettera le istruzioni della pagina web di gentoo ....

Per cominciare ho deciso di partire con il tarball stage tre con grp ,ho decompresso il tarball,copiato lo snapshot di portage,copiato i distfiles e i 

packages... ma mi sono fermato a quel punto in cui secondo le istuzioni dovrei fare chroot... a che cosa serve???

devo saltarlo?quali saranno i miei prossimi passi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *288gto wrote:*   

>  ma mi sono fermato a quel punto in cui secondo le istuzioni dovrei fare chroot... a che cosa serve???

 

change root. Praticamente cambi la radice. Nel senso che una volta che dai quel

programma la radice sara' su /mnt/gentoo.

 *288gto wrote:*   

> devo saltarlo?

 

Assolutamente NO.

----------

## Menkalinan

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Scusa ma m'hai strappato un "sorriso" con questa parte 
> 
> La data da inserire "nella riga del tar" non è quella in cui tu installi gentoo. Semplicemente è la data in cui è stato fatto lo snapshot del portage che trovi sul tuo cd. In pratica devi guardare sul cd come si chiama il file contenente lo snapshot del portage e usare quel nome per estrarlo. La guida cmq è abbastanza chiara, prova a rileggere con calma e pazienza questa parte, vedrai che poi capisci. 
> ...

 

288gto, ti conviene usare il tasto tab per completare il nome del file. nel senso: digiti .../portage , premi tab e lui ti completa automaticamente il nome (se trova un unico file che inizia per "portage"; se ne trova di piu' clicchi due volte e ti fa vedere le possibilita').

E' molto comodo usare il tab, velocizza spaventosamente la scrittura di comandi.

----------

## 288gto

Ciao a tutti!

Nonostante non sia ancora riuscito in un installazione di gentoo,(ma mi riprometto di riprovarci nonappena avro un po' piu di tempo)continuo a impratichirmi di linux sulle altre distribuzioni un po' meno ostiche agli incapaci come me...

Ho notato con piacere che le guide all'installazione sono state riviste e me le sono gia scaricate in attesa di un momento piu' propizio...

Vorrei farvi una domanda ,visto che rispondono sempre persone molto competenti:ho un problema con un hd che credo abbia dei cluster rovinati o qualcosa del genere...quando avvio mi chiede di avviare manualmente fsck lo avvio ,sembra che funzioni ma non so se dovrei passargli altre opzioni ,insomma non so se e' il disco che ha problemi perche ogni volta che riavvio il problema si ripresenta.

Ho provato anche a riinstallare ma si ripresenta il problema anche con diverse distribuzioni....Che devo fare????

----------

## randomaze

 *288gto wrote:*   

> Ho notato con piacere che le guide all'installazione sono state riviste e me le sono gia scaricate in attesa di un momento piu' propizio...
> 
> 

 

Quale momento é più propizio di metà maggio? E' primavera, i pinguini cinguettano...

 *288gto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> insomma non so se e' il disco che ha problemi perche ogni volta che riavvio il problema si ripresenta.
> 
> 

 

Che fs stai usando? Quando spegni il PC gli dai l'halt?

----------

## 288gto

Per spegnere uso        shutdown -h now

il filesistem allinizio era reiserfs  poi sono passato a cose piu' collaudate come ext3 e poi ext2 credendo che il problema fosse li insomma li ho provati tutti e mi azzarderei a dire che non e' il filesystem,che ne dici?

----------

## randomaze

 *288gto wrote:*   

> il filesistem allinizio era reiserfs  poi sono passato a cose piu' collaudate come ext3 e poi ext2 credendo che il problema fosse li insomma li ho provati tutti e mi azzarderei a dire che non e' il filesystem,che ne dici?

 

1. di quale disco stiamo parlando? (é la partizione root o altra?)

2. che comando dai per fare il check?

----------

## 288gto

L' hd e' um ibm da 40 gb ancora in garanzia,

la partizione e' quella di root ,per fare il chek uso fsck /dev/hda* ,*dipende da quale partizione mi da problemi siccome su sto disco c'e piu' di qualche linux e hanno lo stesso problema almeno due diverse distro in due partizioni diverse,e anche un altro sistema operativo diceva che non trovava files che invece c'erano....??????????????Last edited by 288gto on Fri May 14, 2004 7:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *288gto wrote:*   

> L' hd e' um ibm da 40 gb ancora in garanzia,
> 
> 

 

Io farei qualche test con badblocks...

----------

## 288gto

Mi diresti il comando preciso?quando formatto anche se uso il test per i blocchi su qualsiasi disco non so come conoscere i risultati...

comunque non conosco il comando per controllare senza formattare...

----------

## randomaze

 *288gto wrote:*   

> Mi diresti il comando preciso?quando formatto anche se uso il test per i blocchi su qualsiasi disco non so come conoscere i risultati...
> 
> comunque non conosco il comando per controllare senza formattare...

 

http://medialab.freaknet.org/sag/node49.html

----------

## 288gto

Otttimissimo link!!!!!

adesso devo andare , appena ho posso vi racconto cosa ho combinato!!!

momentaneamente non ho il modem a casa quindi mi riconnettero la prox settimana dall' univ.

Grazie

----------

## 288gto

Dunque...

alla fine ho controllato la partizione con:

e2fsck -c /dev/hda*           

perche mi venivasconsiglieto di usare badblocks.....

alla fine l'unico messaggio parlava di :

"0.3% ......non contiguos   ..."o qualcosa del genere

Che ne dite???

----------

## MyZelF

 *288gto wrote:*   

> alla fine ho controllato la partizione con:
> 
> e2fsck -c /dev/hda*
> 
> perche mi venivasconsiglieto di usare badblocks....

 

 *Quote:*   

> -c     This option causes e2fsck to run  the  badblocks(8)  program  to
> 
>               find  any blocks which are bad on the filesystem, [...]

 

 *288gto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che ne dite???

 

Che dovrebbe essre tutto a posto, stando a e2fsck.

----------

## motaboy

Ehi Ehi Ehi!

Io sono uno di quelli che ha conosciuto e installato gentoo grazie ai CD di Linux&Co.

Ho fatto un'installazione da STAGE 1 usando i sorgenti nei 2 CD (mi ricordo che il secondo era diviso tra gentoo e slack 9.0) SENZA INTERNET.

Ci ho messo un pò perchè non conoscevo l'opzione -f   :Embarassed:  di emerge e ho dovuto stare ore davanti al computer per vedere quando voleva scaricare, e poi cercare la useflag da settare per evitare lo scaricamento.

Alla fine me le sono scritte, ho ancora insieme al CD il foglietto  :Laughing:  :

```

-crypt -motif -cups -java -libwww

```

Potevano almeno scriverlo nell'articolo...

Ok, lo so che non ve ne frega niente...  :Very Happy: 

Bye!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

perche' vuoi escludere crypt?

openmotif e' un pacchetto  che e' risaputo sia piuttosto sensibile alle cflags spinte.

java come use flag crea problemi solo durante il bootstrap. dopo conviene riabilitarla (specie se si usa java e se si e' aggiunto NPTL)

----------

## motaboy

Tu no capito...

Io dovevo fare l'installazione senza internet e con i distfiles forniti dai 2 (1 e mezzo) CD di Linux&C. E queste erano le flag che dovevo disabilitare per riuscire a fare l'installazione senza dovere scaricare pacchetti aggiuntivi.

Bye!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ah ok  :Very Happy:  pardon   :Embarassed: 

----------

## 288gto

se il disco sta bene perche' allora all avvio di un linux continua a chiedermi di avviare manualmente fsck?forse perche altre partizioni linux sono formattate con mke2fs piu' recenti?(scusate ma sono ancora in una fase altamente sperimentale...)

----------

## 288gto

l'hd sta dando i numeri :alcune volte il bios del pc non lo riconosce e altre si pianta tutto...che fare?cisono altri problemi che non centrano con isettori del disco?

----------

## randomaze

 *288gto wrote:*   

> l'hd sta dando i numeri :alcune volte il bios del pc non lo riconosce e altre si pianta tutto...che fare?cisono altri problemi che non centrano con isettori del disco?

 

Si, problemi legati alla parte elettronica dell'HD, il tuo sembra essere tra questi. (Occhio che i problemi elettronici potrebbero essere sull'HD o anche sulla scheda madre).

Che fare? Provare a cambiare HD.

----------

## 288gto

La sfiga continua!!!!!

lunedi ho portato a casa un hd nuovo nuovo,ho scritto la tabella delle partizioni,e con il comando mke2fs -c /dev/hdc7 avevo iniziato a formattare una partizione da 18Gb ma a meta' si e' piantato tutto(la formattazione non linux) e sul dorso degli hd ci potevo friggere una bistecca....ho sbagliato qualcosa??ho provato a riavviare ma il bios della scheda madre mi diceva secondary master disk fail e fra l' altro il disco e da 40Gb e vengono riconosciuti solo 8750 mb....

la sceda madre non ha problemi perche ho avuto modo di provare anche altri hd grandi e piccoli e li riconosce sempre correttamente..

----------

## randomaze

 *288gto wrote:*   

> lunedi ho portato a casa un hd nuovo nuovo,ho scritto la tabella delle partizioni,e con il comando mke2fs -c /dev/hdc7 avevo iniziato a formattare una partizione da 18Gb ma a meta' si e' piantato tutto(la formattazione non linux) e sul dorso degli hd ci potevo friggere una bistecca....ho sbagliato qualcosa??

 

Riporta l'HD a chi te lo ha venduto   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Per curiosità, marca e modello della pietra lavica?

----------

## 288gto

maxtor diamond plus 8

gia riportato,sto attendendo una fonata perche martedi da 40 gb erano finiti,loro hanno detto che lo guardano ma dubito che lo resuscitano...

I comandi andavano bene no? sto impatrando qualcosa di giusto???

----------

## randomaze

 *288gto wrote:*   

> I comandi andavano bene no? sto impatrando qualcosa di giusto???

 

I comandi andavano bene, se la tua intenzione era quella di formattare la settima partizione dell'hdc con ext2.

Sul "sto imparando" in realtà dipende da te... determinate cose si possono fare meccanicamente copiando da un manuale/post oppure si possono fare cercando di capire cosa si sta facendo, cosa significa /dev/hdc7 e via dicendo  :Wink: 

----------

